# Cursor won't move in XP Boot Camp



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi!

I am using my iMac 10.6.2 and have Boot Camp installed which runs Windows XP. Haven't had any problems with it until yesterday. When I went to Windows, my cursor wouldn't move at all, and I got no response from my keyboard either. Anyone have any suggestions as to how to solve this problem? Thank you!

Janiek


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there:

Are you keyboard & mouse wired (USB) or wireless (Bluetooth)?


----------



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, Yankee Rose --

I am keyboard and mouse wired (USB). It's so strange because I've never had this problem before. I tried again today and got the same result . . . cursor moved slightly and then stopped, and there's no reaction with the keyboard, so I have to unplug the computer to get out. Thanks for your response!

Janiek


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again Janiek:

I assume unplugging the keyboard & mouse and then replugging them in does nothing?

Try going back to OS X and turning off all Bluetooth functions, then boot into Windows - see if your keyboard and mouse respond then.

Hope that helps!


----------



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, Yankee Rose --

Since my bluetooth was already turned off, I didn't need to do anything with that. I unplugged and then replugged the keyboard and mouse, and guess what??? When I went to Windows, my cursor moved!! Thanks so much again for your help!

Janiek


----------

